# Canada fishing



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

three questions for you guys, im just curious..

1. So what do you like to fish for in Canada ?
2. What month do you find it’s best?
3. Lures you’d never go to Canada without?

For me:
1. Trout mostly
2. May right after ice out and season opens
3. Williams wabler and wicked lures


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Wallys and Smallys 
Late June when I can hide for a week.
Mepps #3 e aglia in red and chartreuse


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Lake trout
Late May to mid August 
Black 1/2 -3/4 oz jig tipped with a bit of smelt, Black Rooster Tail, gold/blue Little Cleo
Late May to mid June may be better fishing but the camping and relaxing are really what I go up north for. FM


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Walleye and smallmouth
Late summer. Stable weather, stable fish patterns, no bugs. Fishing is too good and too varied in Michigan to walk away earlier, too. 
Jigs 1/16-3/8oz and paddle tail plastics, mostly Pulse-Rs and Gamblers.


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

Pike,walleye, smallmouth 
Going mid July
Jigs,twister tails, paddle tails, crank baits. Maybe some crawler harness and perch rigs.
First time going so I want to be prepared.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Walleye Wizard said:


> Pike,walleye, smallmouth
> Going mid July
> Jigs,twister tails, paddle tails, crank baits. Maybe some crawler harness and perch rigs.
> First time going so I want to be prepared.


Don’t go! You’ll just end up going back every year!! Also I still laugh about my first year with walleye and pike in Canada. I bought every lure in the world and used about 8 jigs and 3 spoons! LOL


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

I hope I end up going back every year! I heard a plain jig tipped with half a crawler is deadly on walleyes.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Walleye Wizard said:


> I hope I end up going back every year! I heard a plain jig tipped with half a crawler is deadly on walleyes.


Yes! And don't be surprised if a monster pike grabs your walleye at boat side and doesn't want to release it. FM


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Zkovach1175 said:


> Don’t go! You’ll just end up going back every year!! Also I still laugh about my first year with walleye and pike in Canada. I bought every lure in the world and used about 8 jigs and 3 spoons! LOL


True. 100 lb limit on the fly in. 90 lb of lures and 2 pair of underwear lol


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> True. 100 lb limit on the fly in. 90 lb of lures and 2 pair of underwear lol


Tip: If you stuff the underwear in your pocket you can bring extra lures. FM


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Forest Meister said:


> Tip: If you stuff the underwear in your pocket you can bring extra lures. FM


And wear your beer like an ammo belt


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

sureshot006 said:


> And wear your beer like an ammo belt


Beer is to heavy, scotch is a much better choice


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

Tip: just wear 5-7 pairs of underwear on the way in, then you can stuff lures in your pockets.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Zkovach1175 said:


> Beer is to heavy, scotch is a much better choice


very true, but that's why you could hide it on your body. They generally don't weigh you.

or scotch for the trip out and if they come back to check on you mid week, have them bring some beer/ice.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

TrailMarker said:


> Tip: just wear 5-7 pairs of underwear on the way in, then you can stuff lures in your pockets.


I dunno man... That first layer would probably end up welded to your @-- lol


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

But who needs underwear... Just save yourself the effort. All you really need is a mosquito suit. breathes nicely.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Zkovach1175 said:


> three questions for you guys, im just curious..
> 
> 1. So what do you like to fish for in Canada ?
> 2. What month do you find it’s best?
> ...



Pike, trout
early season (may/early june) when the fish are still shallow.
Cranks, mepps and Williams. Always have a bucktail jig/plastic on the spare rod for the ones that follow my fishing partner's lure so I can toss it out quick and catch em


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

"...Always have a bucktail jig/plastic on the spare rod for the ones that follow my fishing partner's lure so I can toss it out quick and catch em"

This has happened to me, although I like the "boat" to be successful, it's bittersweet to watch your buddy rip your following fish out of the water. Hahah


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

sureshot006 said:


> Pike, trout
> early season (may/early june) when the fish are still shallow.
> Cranks, mepps and Williams. Always have a bucktail jig/plastic on the spare rod for the ones that follow my fishing partner's lure so I can toss it out quick and catch em


Man I love Williams wablers! Pike and trout just nail those things. What’s your favorite color for pike and size? And favorite color for trout and size?

I was telling walleye wizard to pick some up for his pike walleye trip.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

A few years in a row, we really hit a lot of pike on Mepps spinners, anything #3 or bigger, now I only buy #5, I figure if it won't hit a #5, I don't want it anyway. 

I have, however, seen pike over 34" take a 1/4 oz little cleo, and a small teardrop, so bigger isn't always better.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

TrailMarker said:


> A few years in a row, we really hit a lot of pike on Mepps spinners, anything #3 or bigger, now I only buy #5, I figure if it won't hit a #5, I don't want it anyway.
> 
> I have, however, seen pike over 34" take a 1/4 oz little cleo, and a small teardrop, so bigger isn't always better.


#5 is where its at! Can cast it further and its definitely not too big even for hammer handles.

The lake we were going to had a good 32" avg for pike so #5 was maybe even undersize.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Zkovach1175 said:


> Man I love Williams wablers! Pike and trout just nail those things. What’s your favorite color for pike and size? And favorite color for trout and size?
> 
> I was telling walleye wizard to pick some up for his pike walleye trip.


I never casted Williams for pike. I always trolled for trout. I actually don't recall a "size" but the spoon part, without split rings or hooks, is roughly 3". The lakers we would catch were anywhere from 5-18 lb. We used a bit smaller (maybe 2"?) when we wanted more whitefish.

Color was pretty plain... dimpled silver, gold, or the half/half silver/gold.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

My PB pike was in CAN... 42" on a bomber 1 minus. Its not a deep diver by any means, but I was keeping it just below the surface, making a small wobbling wake. I was watching the lure and saw a much bigger wake right behind it, and the swirl as the fish slashed and took it sideways. FISH ON!

Sorry, Mann's 1 minus, in this color.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

sureshot006 said:


> I never casted Williams for pike. I always trolled for trout. I actually don't recall a "size" but the spoon part, without split rings or hooks, is roughly 3". The lakers we would catch were anywhere from 5-18 lb. We used a bit smaller (maybe 2"?) when we wanted more whitefish.
> 
> Color was pretty plain... dimpled silver, gold, or the half/half silver/gold.


The 4” Williams hammered 1/2 silver 1/2 gold is my favorite pike lure. Pike hammer that thing! I cast all the time with a short steel leader.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

I just picked up 4 new wablers for lake trout. All in that candied Ice color. Can the ice melt already !!!!!


----------

